# Hedgehogs Illegal in West Virginia



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I haven't been on this site in a little while, but I wanted to ask if anyone knows if hedgehogs are going to be outlawed in West Virginia.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I pulled this from a website really quick but it looks like hedgehogs are only illegal in Fairfax County, West Virginia. Double check your local city or country fish and wildlife just to be sure.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok I will! Thanks so much


----------

